# Linux= No Questions asked,none answered?



## LegendKiller (Jan 4, 2010)

I won't name the distro which has upset me........but the reason was that i had asked them in their forum as to why they were lagging behind,despite their promise of releasing their distro latest by end of dec....

i got response that linux is free community managed OS and developers are entirely doing it for fun and don't owe anybody an explanation....

I accept that its free and people their are not working full time and are not paid.....but does that absolve them of any commitment and accountability?

We are all today excited about prospects of linux as a future replacement to windows and a worthy excuse to shun piracy......But at the end of the day there has to be some responsibilty taken by somebody....

What you guys think?


----------



## vaithy (Jan 4, 2010)

there are Zillion Linux distros out there..Most of them are committed FOSS community where every new users in Linux are welcome! then are are some people who simply want to make money and for fun, where questions are notolerated and even users are insulted.. Not all the fingers in the hands are same... the few 'blacksheeps' didn't make entire 'Linux' FOSS community..Respect thus they who respect you..
vaithy


----------



## Rahim (Jan 4, 2010)

^Add to that if i criticize or raise genuine short-comings of Linux, we are branded as pro-MS and anti-FOSS.

@Legend-Killer: Just use a more friendly community-backed distro. There are some distros where simple (noob) questions are not taken kindly while there are plenty which would roll all over the floor to explain something


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 5, 2010)

a_rahim said:


> ^Add to that if i criticize or raise genuine short-comings of Linux, we are branded as pro-MS and anti-FOSS.
> 
> @Legend-Killer: Just use a more friendly community-backed distro. There are some distros where simple (noob) questions are not taken kindly while there are plenty which would roll all over the floor to explain something


thanks,i was feeling really let-down by them....well i have tried ubuntu& opensuse gnome on my computer,but somehow i keep going back to windows........

can you suggest some good distros which u like?


----------



## Rahim (Jan 5, 2010)

^I dont know why Ubuntu and openSUSE doesn't worked for you. Both are excellent OS.
Try Mandriva, Linux Mint etc.

Yes it takes time to get used to the Linux-way of functioning and there is always a learning curve for anything, so why not for an OS?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jan 5, 2010)

> I accept that its free and people their are not working full time and are not paid.....but does that absolve them of any commitment and accountability?


This is kind of a grey area. Sure, an explanation would be great but I can see a developer being put in frenzy mode if this question was asked to him on a  bad day. From his point of view the answer is always going to be "It will be done, when its done" and that not just in the case of the distro you tried but every single distro or software there is which is freeware. 



> I accept that its free and people their are not working full time and are not paid.....but does that absolve them of any commitment and accountability?


Unfortunately to an extent it does. Although their behavior is definitely going to affect the number of users on the distro they really don't owe anyone an explanation beyond a certain line. And I doubt that ETA of their next version is hardly somethign that qualifies crossing that line. 



> We are all today excited about prospects of linux as a future replacement to windows and a worthy excuse to shun piracy......But at the end of the day there has to be some responsibilty taken by somebody....


As a matter of fact there is. Not all distros follow the above anal behavior. Most top ranking ones would put forward a time line or a schedule of there releases and try to abide to it within reasonable constraints. 

If you are looking for someone to be responsible for a distribution which is the end product of a zillion developers who commit their time free of charge to some project let me ask you this. Would you put yourself in their shoes? Would you be willing to be answerable for a community of programmers who are probably on the other side of the world and you haven't even met or talk their language? 



> ^Add to that if i criticize or raise genuine short-comings of Linux, we are branded as pro-MS and anti-FOS



This is definitely true. However Ive seen the trend basically changing . Now each distro has their own area where users can submit their own ideas for the betterment of their software. I believe Ubuntu has the one Ive seen before Id have to check to see if I can find the site. 



> thanks,i was feeling really let-down by them....well i have tried ubuntu& opensuse gnome on my computer,but somehow i keep going back to windows........


This is why sometimes discussions about what a person want from Linux goes wrong. See you told us what distro you tried and didn't work but you haven't mentioned what didn't work. If I mentioned a distro and you tried it out you might get the same problem you had with the earlier ones. Which is why I say always try troubleshooting the first problem you have instead of hopping.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jan 8, 2010)

really nice answer dude,well appreciated.I believe developers must seek some sensibilities from you...


----------



## http404 (Jan 29, 2010)

@LegendKiller, many have faced the same situation. Best to just forget it. Some people have attitude problems and some people are really overworked. Some people also do mischief. There is no way of knowing which was the motivation. Ubuntu is good because of the amount of people using it and posting stuff about it online so you can find answers without asking anyone. Mandriva community is good, but it is a different system - "on its own". OpenSuse is very stable and has good documentation.

Another *general* point: 
Don't take the internet personally. People don't behave as badly in person as they behave on the internet. I learnt this the hard way. If you think someone on the web is nasty, *don't waste your precious time over people without basic courtesy*.


----------

